# Hang on tank wet/dry filter



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all, so I'm buying a new tank. The tank comes with a hang on wet/dry filter. I dont know any thing about these types of filters. So I thought you all could help inform me. So heres my questons.
1) Are they any good?lol.
2)How well do they work compared to a canister filter?
3) Are they expensive? If I didnt like it could I seel it for enough money to buy a canister filter?
4)It has a built in protein skimmer? Is this good? Will this create a problem? 

I do not know the brand.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

First off, this thread is in the Freshwater section so this post is with that in mind. 
For freshwater they are often overkill (but that's really not a problem, it's good). Also, the protein skimmer wont work in freshwater. 
Compared with a canister - if you are growing live plants, a canister might be a better choice because there is less oxygenation going on and so more CO2 will remain in your water. If you aren't growing plants the wet dry will be great. Don't clean the bio balls (or whatever other bio media it has). Just change out (or clean) the floss and change the carbon on a regular basis. Anything else, just ask.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

yes this if for a fresh water tank. So more oxygen is bad for plants? I wowuld like to heavily plant this tank. I powerheads would be bad then??? I was looking forward to them. All in all I just want to do whats best for the life of the tank.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So what do I do about the protein skimmer? Its built in so the seller says. I have yet to see it.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Heres the link..75 Gallon Aquarium


----------

